# Stihl Peavey or Cant hook



## coolbrze (Jun 30, 2010)

Other than the obvious, what's the difference between a peavey & cant hook? In other words, what are their different functions/intended uses? What length (42", 48", or 60") peavey or cant hook do you recommend?


----------



## fishercat (Jul 1, 2010)

*I like the peavy.*



coolbrze said:


> Other than the obvious, what's the difference between a peavey & cant hook? In other words, what are their different functions/intended uses? What length (42", 48", or 60") peavey or cant hook do you recommend?



they're made for Stihl by Log Rite right here in CT. I have a couple.the 60" is a lifesaver but is not necessary most of the time.I have two of them.


----------



## tree md (Jul 1, 2010)

:agree2:

I like a Peavy too. It's got the spike on the end where you can lift logs and maneuver them. Comes in real handy when a big one starts pinching up on you. For rolling and moving logs I prefer a pickaroon (SP?) though. I think that's the name they sell them under... We always just called it a log pick.


----------



## dingeryote (Jul 1, 2010)

I have the Log-rite 60" cant hook. 

The Difference is that the Peavey has a spike that is used to shove in the ground so ya don't have to pick the thing up or dig through the snow to find it...or wedge between piled up logs to sort them out.

Cant hooks get a better bite on rough and slippery bark IMO.

Either way.
Save your $$$$ and just get a Log Rite.
The Stihl sticker ain't worth an extra 30 Bucks, unless ya wear the Stihl underwear when using it.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## fishercat (Jul 1, 2010)

*my mistake.................*



dingeryote said:


> I have the Log-rite 60" cant hook.
> 
> The Difference is that the Peavey has a spike that is used to shove in the ground so ya don't have to pick the thing up or dig through the snow to find it...or wedge between piled up logs to sort them out.
> 
> ...



i guess I have the cant hook ones.I have a short one and the 60". I had a bigger J hook put on my smaller one.guy thought I was crazy but I told him that's what I wanted.seems to be selling them that way now.everyone who uses mine loves the bigger hook.

I have the pickeroon too.another great product from them.


----------



## 371groundie (Jul 5, 2010)

originaly peaveys were used for maneuvering logs and cant hooks were used for manuvering cants (logs with atleast one side sawn flat.) because canthooks were used inside the mill they usually had shorter handles. 

i like a shorter handle but im not usually manuevering bigger logs by hand. the long ones are nice when you need them, but the handle is just in the way if you dont.


----------

